# MagicJack VOIP for update dial-up?



## bcbounders (Sep 24, 2008)

Anyone out there have any experience using the MagicJack VOIP solution for their DirecTiVo dial-in.

I'm in a bit of a unique situation. First off, I'm a Mac user. Not a PC in sight. So in reading up on a lot of the "connect the TiVo to the Internet via your PC" options, it's all PC-based. Guess I'm SOL on that front.

Add to this that my internet connection is via HughesNet satellite, and things get even murkier. And that this entire setup is in my RV, not a stick house, and I feel pretty far up a creek.

So... I've got a DirecTiVo Series 2 running 6.1 (it's been ages since this unit has dialed in) that's having Season Pass issues that I think are due to the data format change prompted by the 6.4 update (if that makes sense) that I'd love to get updated!

MagicJack seems like it could be a good, cheap option, but I'd rather not have to go through the purchase, test, return route if there are others on here who already have some experiences to share. I know the satellite internet could be an issue (serious latency problems, etc.)... but even if I could only hook up occasionally when I have access to higher speed WiFi that might work better with the VOIP, I'd be fine with it.

Anyone have any thoughts?

Thanks!


----------



## OLdDog (Dec 15, 2001)

It appears that Magicjack works somewhat like Skype and Skype flat will not work for data. The data stream undergoes too many conversions and compressions to have any chance.

However, if you have a computer on all the time hooked to the internet (a requirement for either of these) then the best solution is PPP over serial. This works for all TiVos and is faster than dialup. Of course for non-D* TiVos that are series 2 or later the daily call should be made directly through the internet anywhere a high speed connection is available.

BTW: Having a MAC makes it harder but the is a way for internet connection sharing to work but I have no direct experience as how that works but I have seen reports of it working. You might want to ask in the underground forum.

Also even regular VOIP (no computer) is, at best, iffy for the daily call.


----------



## jfcannon (Feb 16, 2009)

I don't know whether this thread is still alive, but if it is I'd sure like some help along the line of connecting my Tivo Series 1 up for program updating some way other than a phone line. OLdDog says, "...if you have a computer on all the time hooked to the internet ... then the best solution is PPP over serial. This works for all TiVos and is faster than dialup." The problem I have is I don't know what "PPP over serial" is and I would need detailed (I mean DETAILED) instructions on what hardware is needed for this and how to make the connections. If there is anyone out there who has the patience to provide that information, I would be very grateful.


----------



## OLdDog (Dec 15, 2001)

This is the serial cable you need or you can use the cable that comes with a lot of TiVos and a null modem adapter and a gender changer (F to F).

If you make this cable you do not need the null modem adapter or gender changer. Those are only needed if you use the serial cable supplied with many TiVos.








then read the text at this link to make the connection work:
http://www.tivohelp.com/archive/tivohelp.swiki.net/45.html

I had little problem after I realized that the instructions were for an older version of XP and I just set the parameters as suggested in the text even though the menus were not exactly as shown.

Also you will probably want to turn off the Window's firewall and assign two IP addresses for your TiVo to use.

I also had to go to a slower speed than the default BUT that is probably because I needed to use a long cable. (I used 19200 I think)


----------



## jfcannon (Feb 16, 2009)

OLdDog,

Thanks very much. I suspect you don't completely grasp the depth of my ignorance, so I need to ask you to confirm some things for me.

First: in constructing the serial cable is it correct to assume that there are 3 wires coming out of end of the cable attached to the male plug that must be connected (soldered, I suppose?) to the 3 indicated pins of a 9-pin female plug? And that the male end should be inserted into the back of the Tivo and the female end plugged into the computer?

Next: the link you provided says the Tivo must be running 3.0 or above software. How can I find out if my Sony SVR-2000 runs on 3.0 or above software? And if it doesn't, what then?

I assume the null modem cable connecting the Tivo and computer is the one you show how to construct?

Is this PPP serial connection still essentially a phone call, meaning I use the same dial-in number I've been using with just the dial prefix changed?

Your patience and help are greatly appreciated.


----------

